# my horse only lunges for one direction



## UriAmiel (Apr 26, 2019)

Hey there,

Im a pretty new to training horses and Ive started lunging my new horse (12 years old, Tennessee Walker I have it for a month).

The problem is - he only lunges anticlockwise and refuses to lunge clockwise, no matter how hard I try.

Maybe Im doing something wrong? 

BTW, I would like to get links in order to learn about training horses - I found it difficult to search online without paying and maybe you guys know a great source that Im not familiar with.

Thank you,
Uri


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Warwick Schiller has a lot of great free content on his YouTube channel. The paid subscription on his site is more thorough, but the free stuff is still extremely helpful. 

https://www.youtube.com/user/WarwickSchiller/videos


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

UriAmiel said:


> Im a pretty new to training horses and Ive started lunging my new horse (12 years old, Tennessee Walker I have it for a month).
> 
> The problem is - he only lunges anticlockwise and refuses to lunge clockwise, no matter how hard I try.
> 
> Maybe Im doing something wrong?



Most likely, yes, you are doing something wrong. Usually is a horse is not doing something it is because they do not understand what you are asking. 



First of all, what is your reasoning behind lunging your horse? What are you expecting to achieve out of it?


Secondly, lunging really relies on the handler's body language. You need to be cueing the horse to travel forward, and not blocking forward motion. Honestly, this is better taught IN PERSON. It's difficult to explain all the intricacies through text. You need to face your shoulders forward (not at the horse) and you need to be behind the horse's midline (not in front of it). 







UriAmiel said:


> BTW, I would like to get links in order to learn about training horses - I found it difficult to search online *without paying* and maybe you guys know a great source that Im not familiar with.



And indeed you get what you pay for. Free advice isn't always the best advice especially when it comes to the internet.



The BEST way to learn about training horses is to find a trainer to take in-person lessons with. Training is very much about your TIMING. You need to know how properly cue the horse for what you are asking, know how hard to ask, know when to release your pressure, etc etc. These things are much more effectively taught by showing you. It's not that you can't learn by reading or watching videos, as different sources of information do have their benefit. But if you are serious about training horses, then you should take your education seriously and expect to PAY to learn properly.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Most gaited horses find it more difficult to move in small circles, more so than non-gaited breeds. Of course, this is a generalization, but it can often be true, especially if the gaited hrose has been ridden in a way that produces a very stiff horse.


my guess is that the horse not being willing , or able, to circle in ONE direction meanst that it's a body stiffness issue. 



Have you ridden him yet? will he turn in the direction easily, or does he brace his neck hard, and resist turning that way, or turn, but turn in a flat, board-like manner? (no curving of the neck )


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

WELCOME to the Forum!!

_Why are you lunging a 12 year old horse?_
_Better yet...why do you think you need to "train" this horse?_

Not every horse lunges both directions...flat out, some were never taught to go both directions so indeed..the horse may not know how! :|
What was taught to one side of the brain needs taught to the other too...so both directions need to have been taught to do.
As was also explained, not all gaited horses lunge.

To me, by the time a horse hits double-digits in age he should be able to be saddled and ridden...
Not "trained" in a round-pen or lunged on a line to do anything but build stamina and more fitness that if you are having problems riding a animal...well, the fitter they are the more work it takes to get them mentally ready to listen, settle down and do the work you ask.
You also "own" the horse for a month...
You _*are*_ being tested to see if you should get the horses respect or the horse do as it wishes...
You're failing that test by not achieving your goal.
The goal of "you asked for both direction but can't get the horse to do that task" is a fail in my book.
_Pick your task carefully you put to this horse as he is testing you..._
Each time you ask, he fails to respond and do you just lost a bit more respect from the animal.
Respect from the animal _*is*_ earned...you need to prove the animal can trust you, can follow your directions and if the animal refuses you will still force the animal to do as was told...you can keep the animal "safe"..

Respect is a 2 way street...you must earn it and you must also give it to communicate in harmony with your horse...
You need a lot more than watching videos to learn that delicate balance...you need some hands-on tutelage by a better horseperson than you, one who has much skill and understanding of do this, will achieve that, do this...well, the balancing act needs to balance.
Right now, sounds more the horses has one-upped you...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

Can you lead him in a clockwise circle?

In its simplest terms, lunging is leading, at a distance.

I'm not a fan of much lunging either, but it's something a horse ought to acknowledge, just as he ought to know how to lead. But if it's physically uncomfortable, or awkward, it's up to YOU to go at it gradually. Don't make him hate it. Horses, as well as humans, need to be able to put up with some discomfort at times. That's life.  But some of us have more tolerance than others. You need to be responsive, as well as your horse.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Ditto to others. What is it you want to achieve with this horse - why are you wanting to lunge him? What/how much training has the horse had? Has he been taught how to lunge, or are you starting from scratch? Is he trained to ride? Has he been checked out by a chiropractic vet or such? How much training experience have you had(I know you said 'pretty new') & what hands-on experienced help have you got? Or are you planning on teaching yourself alone, with only free youtube vids or such(I do not recommend that)?


----------



## UriAmiel (Apr 26, 2019)

Hey all,

I do not know much about this horse's past, but he was checked by the vet.

I'm lugging this horse because it was recommended by my "horse guy" - the one that checked that horse and bought it who is a trainer.
He recommended doing lunge in order to get the horse's respect and to improve the horse's stability, fit and obedience.

EDIT: The horse is willing to turn both ways and can run pretty smoothly in circles (the only problem is that he is not stable and sometimes he trips).

The second reason is in order to improve my skills and learn the basics of horse training (and this is why I'm asking for online guidance)

BTW, I do not care to pay for a good and comprehensive lesson, but from my experience while learning how to code, I think that everything can be found free online (But, I'm probably wrong based on your answers). 

Just to make clear, I'm trying to do this lunge the safest possible and I really care about my horse!

What is your recommendation for me? (stop lunging? gain more knowledge before? keep on going and learn by doing?)


Thank you very much(!) for your answers,

Uri


----------



## Bugbegone (Jun 3, 2018)

After reading all the posts, I'd say stop lunging him until you've got more experience. Sounds like you want to do the right thing by your horse but may not be reading him right. Can you lunge a seasoned horse that knows how to lunge even if YOU make a mistake with your body language? I'd start there, otherwise your going to create a bigger problem. The internet is a vast wealth of knowledge but it can't help you as much as an experienced person watching you. You said a trainer recommended lunging will he offer you some help with just watching you lunge your horse to make sure you're not sending the wrong ques?


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

UriAmiel said:


> He recommended doing lunge in order to get the horse's respect and to improve the horse's stability, fit and obedience.


Did your 'horse guy' lunge this horse? Are you experienced at lunging a trained horse? Is your horse guy helping you? It is not going to do anything for the horses respect for you if you don't know what you're doing. And as horses learn by association, doing what works, quit doing what doesn't work, he could very well learn to be 'disobedient'. 

Yes, while it's hard on a horse's joints, lunging for longer periods of time, like any exercise, will make a horse fitter. But being boring, endless circles, doesn't tend to help their attitude towards 'work' or handler to be lunged so much. I like to stick to lunging only as a training exercise.

So agree, I'd suggest stop lunging, for now at least.



> (the only problem is that he is not stable and sometimes he trips).


Lunging is not going to help that, especially without getting at the cause. It may be minor & easily fixed, just that his toes are too long or such, or it may be some body issue causing him to trip.


> improve my skills and learn the basics of horse training (and this is why I'm asking for online guidance)


Great goal, but without hands on help, how do you know if you're doing right or wrong? How do you know if you're improving anything?


> while learning how to code, I think that everything can be found free online


Yes, everything can be. But unlike (computer?) coding or other inanimate things, you can't just follow a set 'recipe' to train a horse. Every horse is different, needs a bit different approach. And timing, bodylanguage and other subtle things that it's hard/impossible to learn from videos. And remember also, there is lots of bad & so-so stuff online too, that you can learn wrong lessons from. 

So I think you need to at least have a basic grasp of training principles & experience working with horses before you can get much from vids, because you need to know when & why to do - or not do - stuff before you start.

Good trainers also tend to be able to sell their 'produce' & only put 'tasters' up for free. Keeping in mind all of the above, Warwick Schiller and Carlos Tabernaberri are 2 good names with some good free stuff on YouTube that should help you.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! There are a ton of really good videos out there for learning how to do things but you have to be really careful because it's sometimes hard to know what's good advice and whats garbage. I probably wouldn't lunge your horse. It doesn't sound like you need it. 

How does the horse behave around you? Is he respectful? Timid? Pushy? Stubborn?

In my experience Tennessee Walkers are big hearted souls. They really want to please you so you may be able to find a better way to get what you are looking for. I never lunge my walking horse. We can pull her out of the field and go anywhere on her. She's nervous around people - someone handled her very rough. I'm not sure I can say she was abused because I have no idea but she was definely treated rough so I try to do everything with a very gentle touch.

It might be easier for you to list out what you feel like are issues or problem areas and then maybe people can offer advice.

As for the lunging - I would guess your horse just doesnt' like to go one way, kind of like right handed vs lefet handed. It's just easier to go one way over the other.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi there UriAmiel, welcome to the horse forum. 



The problem is that when you look at what a lot of the big name trainers are putting out as free snippets on youtube, if you are an inexperienced horse person it is easy to think that they are just running the horse in circles i.e. lunging a horse.


What everyone is trying to say here is that lunging a horse is very different to training a horse. When we are training our horses in circles what we are looking for is the moment the horse is ready for the "release". The horse exhibits certain body ques which tells me that the horse is ready to look to me for some guidance. Horses ability to read body language is absolutely extraordinary! If you are not confident enough to put forward clear signals to guide the horse to do the right thing then you are going to confuse and frustrate your horse.


Your horse will be reading you like a book and if you are a confused mess then you are not going to get any good results. 



This is not intended as a dig at you. We have all been confused messes as we have learned to communicate with our beloved equine friends down the years and I can honestly say that I have made mistakes while learning that make me cringe when I think of the end result.


There are some bloody good trainers out there but you need to resign yourself to the fact that you are going to have to spend money to learn to be beneficial and not detrimental horse owner.


Think of it this way if someone has the key to you learning how to become a true partner and friend to a horse, isn't that worth a little money? Doesn't someone who will give you invaluable tools that will enrich your life on many levels actually deserve some gratitude and monetary reward from you? If you believe that you are entitled to free information and that those who supply it to you should not get any payment for their hard work does that mean that you should never be paid for anything you do either?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think that fact that the horse stumbles , when going in circles, indicates that it might be really stiff, and thus it ends up being unbalanced. So, it stumbles. 

this horse knows that if you ask it to go one direction (the one that is hard for him), that he will stumble. Horses really , strongly, dislike being made to move when they are unbalanced. That is why, perhaps, he refuses to go forward in one direction; because he is stiff that way, and ends up tripping, and this frightens him.




Would you be interested in making a video of your working with this horse, on the lunge to get feedback? It's not as good as a big time trainer, but, it IS free!!!


----------



## UriAmiel (Apr 26, 2019)

Hey again all,

Thank you VERY MUCH(!!!) for your answers.

I will upload a video of me lunging (but it might take a while).

I think that the top 3 "problems" we (me and my dad) have with this amazing horse are:
1. It seems like he does not respect us or any other trainer. When we lead him sometimes he "walks on us" or steps on us.
2. Another phrase to that behavior but a bit different is that he also tries to bend his head and eat while leading or riding.
3. He is not stable, he trips while riding around every 5 minutes (while walking).

Some more information about him:
He is pretty big, he is thin (he came to us thin and we are trying to help him put on weight), he has a good heart and he is very kind to people.

I think I would like to work with him about his respect and balance.

I will take your advice - I would LIKE to pay for good instructions if you recommend on a web that includes good advice I will pay.
Yes, my "horse guy" helps me every once in while and give me some basic tips as well, but he is not with me every time I train my horse.

Again, Thank you very much!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

This sounds like he just hasn't been taught to lead or respect space. There are some "Games" or "sessions" you can do with him to work on that. I will have to try to type it up when I have more time because wording matters in the explanation but basically when you are leading him, he needs to be a little bit behind you for now. Not forever but for now because he thinks he should be the leader and he should graze when he wants to. So when you walk him you'll actually want a longer hold on his lead so that he can be a foot or two behind you. As you walk you'll stop and turn quickly to face him. He should abruptly stop but he won't for now because he doesn't know he's supposed to. So when you stop and turn to him you'll make a "shh" sound or a whoa or whatever and you'll hold the end of the lead up or spin it. Not hit him just get his attention with it. It would be easier if you had a sand ring or somewhere that doesn't have grass in it. It could take a half hour the first time or it could take just a few minutes but you'll want to do it everytime you handle him for a little while. Hopefully someone that is better at explaining will come in behind me and add to this because you don't want to make him headshy or scared of you. You just want him paying attention to what you are doing. When you stop - he stops. When you go left he should follow. When you stop and just stand - he should stand a foot or two away unless you tell him it's ok to come closer. 

It really doesn't sound like he's a jerk - just doesn't know any better.

As for the tripping - is he caught up on his farrier appointments? Are his hooves long?


----------



## UriAmiel (Apr 26, 2019)

farmpony84 said:


> This sounds like he just hasn't been taught to lead or respect space. There are some "Games" or "sessions" you can do with him to work on that. I will have to try to type it up when I have more time because wording matters in the explanation but basically when you are leading him, he needs to be a little bit behind you for now. Not forever but for now because he thinks he should be the leader and he should graze when he wants to. So when you walk him you'll actually want a longer hold on his lead so that he can be a foot or two behind you. As you walk you'll stop and turn quickly to face him. He should abruptly stop but he won't for now because he doesn't know he's supposed to. So when you stop and turn to him you'll make a "shh" sound or a whoa or whatever and you'll hold the end of the lead up or spin it. Not hit him just get his attention with it. It would be easier if you had a sand ring or somewhere that doesn't have grass in it. It could take a half hour the first time or it could take just a few minutes but you'll want to do it everytime you handle him for a little while. Hopefully someone that is better at explaining will come in behind me and add to this because you don't want to make him headshy or scared of you. You just want him paying attention to what you are doing. When you stop - he stops. When you go left he should follow. When you stop and just stand - he should stand a foot or two away unless you tell him it's ok to come closer.
> 
> It really doesn't sound like he's a jerk - just doesn't know any better.
> 
> As for the tripping - is he caught up on his farrier appointments?  Are his hooves long?



Hey,
Thank you
Sorry but I could not understand how to lead him, if you could please explain again or refer me to a video that would really help!

Yes, his caught up and his hooves are not long at all.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

UriAmiel said:


> I will take your advice - I would LIKE to pay for good instructions if you recommend on a web that includes good advice I will pay.



The BEST source of training for YOU is in-person training. Not watching videos online. The downfall of watching videos online is they will not relate to you and your horse specifically - only to what is being shown in the video. 



Can you find a horsemanship or ground-work clinic near you? Start asking around.


Or go take official paid lessons with your "horse guy".




UriAmiel said:


> I think that the top 3 "problems" we (me and my dad) have with this amazing horse are:
> 1. It seems like he does not respect us or any other trainer. When we lead him sometimes he "walks on us" or steps on us.



Horses will do what we allow them to do. So, what do you do to correct him when he "walks on you"? If you do nothing to correct him, then he assumes it is okay and the behavior continues. 

If you only correct the behavior some of the time, that is not consistent (nor fair) to the horse and he will continue the behavior because you sometimes still allow him to do it. 



So if he has problems with his ground manners, it makes sense why you have difficulty lunging him, since he has problems with his ground manners.





UriAmiel said:


> 2. Another phrase to that behavior but a bit different is that he also tries to bend his head and eat while leading or riding.



While leading, this reflects on his poor ground manners. He currently believes he can do what he wants, so if he feels like eating grass, he will. He's currently in charge. You need to change that so the handler is in charge. 



Poor ground manners often transmit to problems under saddle, for the same reasons.





UriAmiel said:


> 3. He is not stable, he trips while riding around every 5 minutes (while walking).


What exactly and specifically did your vet check?
Did you use an all-animal vet, or did you use a specialized equine vet?


If you have concerns that this horse is not-quite-right, then go with your gut. Frequently tripping can either be front feet pain (if he's tripping with his front feet) or can be hind end pain such as stifles (if he's tripping on the back feet). You will need to have him examined by an experienced equine lameness specialist.


----------



## UriAmiel (Apr 26, 2019)

beau159 said:


> The BEST source of training for YOU is in-person training. Not watching videos online. The downfall of watching videos online is they will not relate to you and your horse specifically - only to what is being shown in the video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, thanks for the answer.

My horse guy usually sees me around once a week, so it might be a problem. I would think about where I can find someone else to improve my skills.
In the meanwhile, is there a site you recommend using to learn the basics?

When he steps on me, I did nothing so far because I was afraid I will do something wrong.

How can I teach him that he can not do whatever he wants and that I lead him (and not opposite)?

I do not have concerns about this horse - he is amazing(!), but there are some things I would like to improve.
He was checked by the horse's vet and my horse guy, he usually trips with his front feet. 

How can I improve his balance?

Thank you


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

UriAmiel said:


> He was checked by the horse's vet and my horse guy, he usually trips with his front feet.
> 
> How can I improve his balance?



Again, can you be specific about what the vet already checked and what kind of vet you used?
Did the vet do flexion tests?
X-ray the front feet?


Can you post pictures of your horse's feet?


Does he do it more with one foot versus the other?



Usually, if a horse is consistently tripping their front feet, it is because their feet are not trimmed properly or because something hurts. Usually, if horses have pain in their heels, they will try to avoid that pain by landing toe-first (rather than heel-first or flat-footed). And this is then what causes them to trip frequently.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

UriAmiel said:


> 1. It seems like he does not respect us or any other trainer. When we lead him sometimes he "walks on us" or steps on us.
> 
> Well it seems that 'respect' means different things to different people. Some think of it purely as 'obedience' or 'manners'. I think of it as a '2 way street'. You must show respect for the horse, before you can begin to *earn* his respect. And for that it takes understanding & consideration of him as a horse. What's different & what's similar about the way they think to us... So reading up on equine behaviour/psych & bodylanguage is important - for that you should be able to search online for free, but others will no doubt have some good book etc recommendations too.
> 
> ...


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

UriAmiel said:


> How can I teach him that he can not do whatever he wants and that I lead him (and not opposite)?


*instant* consequences, for 'good' and 'bad' behaviour. Be consistent about what you will be expecting from him.



> How can I improve his balance?


Again, without knowing what the problem is... Perhaps you can tell us where in the world you are(for the sake of internet security, just the general region...)? Then others here might have some suggestions for good 'professionals' if they know the area.

And sad to say, hoof care is something you can't just trust any farrier to do/understand well. Best to put that on the priority list of things you should learn about for yourself. Of course there are some fantastic farriers around, but there are many poor ones, who don't really understand hoof balance & function, so just because you've had the horse trimmed recently & the farrier didn't express concern for anything, doesn't _necessarily _mean his hooves are in good shape. It is also possible he could be sore/tripping *because* of the trim. While you can't take anything just from pics & info on a forum as anything like a 'diagnosis', you could post some pics of him & his hooves for critique in the health/hoofcare part of the forum if you like. If you want to do that, check out the link in my signature line for what's needed for a 'hoof critique'.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

You have some really great points there Loosie. However my concern is this part:


And when need be, make it difficult/uncomfortable for him to do the wrong thing, with *instant* punishment - make sure it doesn't work for him to do it. It could be an arm wave or elbow jab if he gets too close(you're not hitting _out at him_, he just got *himself* in the way), could be a jerk on the bit, or a smack to the rump to get him moving forward, when he _starts_ to put his head down. If your timing is good, the punishment quits & the horse is reinforced the instant he stops whatever, and you're consistent with your rules, you're as gentle as possible BUT as _firm as necessary to be effective_, then the horse will learn and I believe it's fair punishment.


I understand exactly what you mean and so will many who read it. BUT I have learnt over time that it has never been about punishing the horse so much as getting my own timing right and recognizing *the instant* the horse capitulates and reacting accordingly. What we are talking about here is teaching the horse through* FEEL* which only comes through time or to speed up the process, through watching someone with great feel explaining the signs that they are seeing and interpreting the horses body language i.e. a good trainer/mentor. For a complete novice to try to do what you suggest could possibly be a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Many horses do not lunge to the right because we always do things from the left and, it is easier for most people to hold the line in the left hand and use the whip with the right hand. 

A lot of people do not bother to teach them to go right. 

Horses might be stiffer on one rein than the other due to misalignment BUT odds are that the horse will move perfectly well to the right when loose in the field. 

I would have the horse on a shorter rein and walk it in a circle to the right holding the lunge whip in my right hand and having it behind me and against the horse's quarters and gradually move away from it.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Sounds like OP is inexperienced so really needs someone there in person. To show how to deal with the horse. 

Helps to have someone explain it when physically there working with horse. Being most of us on here have experience with training reading written text on what to do works. But we also know the timing and feel it takes, to accomplish what needs to be done.

Op really needs someone there to help her with this horse.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

kiwigirl said:


> I understand exactly what you mean and so will many who read it. BUT I have learnt over time that it has never been about punishing the horse so much as getting my own timing right and recognizing *the instant*.... For a complete novice to try to do what you suggest could possibly be a recipe for disaster.


Agree 100% & did try to convey that. But for the sake of emphasis...



> watching someone with great feel explaining the signs that they are seeing and interpreting the horses body language i.e. a good trainer/mentor.


& from Rambo...


> Sounds like OP is inexperienced so really needs someone there in person. To show how to deal with the horse. ...
> Op really needs someone there to help her with this horse.


----------

